# Fernseher wird nicht ausgefüllt



## ClouD361 (26. Juli 2009)

Moin,
ich hab ein LCD Ferseher von Samsung LE 32 A 330 mit HD ready, sprich mit einer Auflösung von 1280 × 720. Jetzt will ich mein Monitor Bild vom PC auf den Fernseher erweitern. Bei den Einstellungen nehme ich 1280 × 720, aber der Fernseher wird nicht komplett ausgefüllt. Da ist am Rand oben und unten noch ca. 1-2 cm schwarz.
Den Fernseher habe ich mit einem HDMI Kabel an meiner Grafikkarte Radeon HD4850 angeschlossen. Wenn ich normal Fernseh gucke ist das Bild natürlich komplett bis zum Rand. Mein Monitor läuft mit einer Auflösung von 1680x1050

Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

Rein rechnerisch müsste das Bild am TV mit 1152x720 angezeigt werden.
Somit sind die schwarzen Balken also normal.
Ob es möglich ist dass Bild vollflächig anzeigen zu lassen, kann ich Dir nicht sagen.
Aber wenn, dann würde es verzerrt dargestellt werden..... oder links und rechts müsste etwas "abgeschnitten" werden.

Oder anders ausgedrückt:
Dein Monitor hat eine 16:10 Auflösung..... aber Dein Fernseher hat "nur" eine 16:9 Auflösung. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

